# New 'Glue' or rip off?



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There is a series of TV commercials running now
advertising a product they call Lazer Bond. It purports
to use a UV ray to cause a gel to solidify a
hold. 

It's being sold on an 800 number, thus suspicious.

Any of you chemists or engineers know what process
it uses and are it's claims of superior strength valid?

It occurred to me that if it's any good it would come
in handy for some repairs around a train layout.

Don


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

I might be old fashion but I'm suspicious of any 800 numbers. My thinking is if this stuff was legit wouldn't it be sound at Lowes or other trustworthy hardware stores. Unfortunately my chemical engineering experience only goes as far as watching Big Bang Theory.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

UV curing is common. You may have encountered it in use at your dentist. It is used on production lines to cure paints. There are many other applications.

That doesn't mean this particular product you have asked about is any good but the technology is sound.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

fcwilt said:


> UV curing is common. You may have encountered it in use at your dentist. It is used on production lines to cure paints. There are many other applications.
> 
> That doesn't mean this particular product you have ask about is any good but the technology is sound.



What he said.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

It might be a legit product, but there definately are legit UV-cured glues out there. A quick check of Amazon.come brought up quite a few brands. Here is one that is cool: it comes with a UV-flashlight to spot cure the stuff. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...curing glue&qid=1449678502&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, my dentist has been using the UV stuff for longer than I can remember.  I've always thought of trying it, but certainly not from an 800 advertisement, that's bound to be a rip-off!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

We bought one to try. So far all I've done is apply some to the power cord of my wife's iPad...it was flexing a lot at the joint of the cord and plug head. It seems to have done a solid job so far.

Keep in mind when using these products...the UV light only cures the "glue" where it can reach. If you're gluing two opaque objects, it'll most likely only cure along the visible edges where the light can reach.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I researched this some. The type of product is available elsewhere and is not something new. From what I found, the company selling this particular product is a rip off. Everything from overcharging, to upselling, to doubling your order, to never delivering, non responsive customer service. Just Google the company.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Like I said, "As seen on TV" is a red flag to me.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> We bought one to try. So far all I've done is apply some to the power cord of my wife's iPad...it was flexing a lot at the joint of the cord and plug head. It seems to have done a solid job so far.]




I also had the same problem with mine, used some heat shrink on it, seems to work ok.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

We used to use ultra-sound to melt plastic where I worked. And that was back in the 70's.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I've been having great results with Gorilla brand gel super glue. Apply a little dab, hit it for 20 or 30 seconds with the heat gun, and it's hard as a diamond.
Available at HD, Lowe's, ACE, etc., etc.
Bob


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I may be wrong, but didn't Gorilla Glue start out as "Only on TV"?

All of those aren't total rips. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, I believe you're correct. Gorilla tape is also fantastic. 
There are several other "as seen on TV" items around my house, none of which have ripped me off so far. But.......I don't buy them from TV. I wait until they hit the shelves at Walgreen's, HD, Lowe's, etc., so I can at least give them some visual inspection with item in hand. So far, so good.
Bob


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Lots of products sold on tv and in the stores.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

When they make it to the stores and get a track record, I'll consider them.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A high level of skepticism about any product, new or otherwise, that makes extravagant claims is always wise.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I used Gorilla glue for a long time when I was actively into woodworking. Once it is dried/cured whatever you used it on isn't coming apart very easy. One of the magazines did a review and found that a properly prepped glue joint seldom failed but area surrounding the joint fractured.

Lots of new technology coming out every today. Just look at those who said man would never fly, go to the moon or poo-poo'd 3-D printing.


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Lazer Bond Glue..*

Never mind that it is being sold on TV..
I did my own research..
I also never trust any reviews on the internet..

Fact:
This is an "epoxy glue" that is not a "thin" liquid !!
The applicator releases a worm of glue so the glue remains on both ends of the item to be glued..
LooK --> at the examples..
LooK --> at the glue overflow..
https://www.5secondfix.com/?mid=7114737

Caution:
It will be impossible to use a jell type glue to attach "small" parts together !!

Warning:
Not all model train "plastics" are the same type..
Some plastics require special "glues".. 
Will this epoxy glue be 100% safe for "all" model train "plastics" ??
......


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

ED-RRR said:


> Never mind that it is being sold on TV..
> I did my own research..
> I also never trust any reviews on the internet..
> 
> ...


So where's you own research? All you've posted is a link to an advert. Better yet, have you bought some?


----------



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

*Looooook --> Mucher Closer..*



Cycleops said:


> So where's you own research? All you've posted is a link to an advert. Better yet, have you bought some?


I do have "proven research" (Facts) !!....:smilie_auslachen:

It is quite obvious that you did "NOT" --> view the advertisement "completly" !!.
It is quite obvious that you did "NOT" --> view the included "video" !!
It is quite obvious that you did "NOT" --> enlargen the included "video" screen size !!

I do have "proven research" (Facts) !!....:smilie_auslachen:

There is also an added "video".. 
https://www.5secondfix.com/?mid=7114737
LooK --> on the top "right side" for included "video".. 
LooK --> click the (x2) angled arrow keys, on the right side, to view video at "full screen".. 

Fact:
This glue is still a "Jell-Glue" that is "impossible" to glue "small" parts together !!
......


----------

